# Gaggia Baby no water to portafilter but ok to steam wand! Help!!!



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all!!

I seem to have an issue with my gaggia baby.

I have bought it 2nd hand and have used it maybe 10 times.

It has water and steam coming through the wand but nothing is coming through the main part.

I have taken of the plate and still no water apart from a dribble.

Wondered if there is a walk through to check and clean the machine ???

Happy to open it up and have a go but searched for videos to show me how to do it but don't seem to find a good one that is based around this issue.

So glad I found this forum and hope I can fix the issue.

Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Quick search found this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php?t-1879.html

and maybe this vid






the vid shows a gaggia being taken apart and might help give you an insight into the inner workings. Most people on here will advise descale and back flush if both are possible with your machine


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Just searched google and found this set of links for baby gaggia flow problems. Surely one of them will solve the issue

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=baby+gaggia+take+apart&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&q=+site:coffeeforums.co.uk+baby+gaggia+no+water+coming+out&sa=X&ei=NJQ4UdfWCdC10QWouYDQCA&sqi=2&ved=0CDcQrQIwAA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=63435eb45cd1c46c&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^ Just the shower plate? Did you remove the element too?


----------



## peche (Dec 2, 2012)

I had this exact problem a few months ago with my Baby Class, and after reading the posts on here it looked like it was caused by a piece of scale in the solenoid. To fix it I stripped down the machine and removed the solenoid, then used a pin to get rid of any visible bits of scale from inside before soaking it in descaler for a few hours.

It wasn't a huge job as I was able to remove the solenoid without stripping down the boiler. The only recommendation I have is to take a load of photos when disassembling the machine so you have something to refer to when putting it back together again! Off the top of my head you only need some screwdrivers, allen keys and a couple of spanners.

This post http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7038-Help-with-refurbing-my-Gaggia-Baby-Class was an extremely useful reference, but the video that Big Tony links to looks just as good.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your help!!

i used the video and cleaned out solenoid and now good amount of water and a really good amount of creama I had not had before!!

i love this forum!!!


----------

